# My very sick puppy...



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no advice, but I'm really sorry your pup is so sick. I hope the tests give you some answers soon and that it is something treatable. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no expertise to help you, but I will hold your sweet boy in my thoughts and prayers. I hope your vet can find some answers for you and that there is a happy outcome to this.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the support. I'll let you know what the results are.

I've tried attaching a pic of our pup. His name is Butters.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Butters is so beautiful. I hoe your vet finds out what,s up and can treat Butters for it. I'll include you and Butters in my prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I hope your boy gets better and it is nothing serious! He is a beautiful pup! What a great name... Butters!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep your sweet boy in my prayers. It could be from the Cane Toad those things are very toxic. I pray that it isnt and something that he can be treated with. This forum can be very powerful in the prayers. He is such a handsome fellow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Butters is a good looking boy!! I hope your vet will find what is wrong and treat your boy so he can come home to you. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers that he gets better real soon!!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your Butters is sick. I'll be praying for him! He's absolutely beautiful, by the way. Such a pretty face!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for your sweet puppy.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww sweet Butters, sending out prayers and healing thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

It's bad news.

Liver seems okay, but looks like he is losing blood and protein in his digenstional track. So that could be from a hookworm or an ulcer.

Vet said he is a very sick dog. 

He also has an infection.

They are keeping him there overnight, still waiting for a stool sample to check for parasites. Will be going in for an ultrasound tomorrow to check for ulcers or whatever it is that is causing him to lose so much blood and protein.

Bill so far is $1000. Staying overnight with the antibiotics is another $400. Ultrasound tomorrow is another $400. May be a few more days at the vet so that's $400 a day. And then surgery on an ulcer will be a few thousand.

Luckily we have $7000 saved, was part of our deposit for a house we just made an offer on... so it looks like all that money will be going to our dog instead.

If the ulcer is too big he will probably die. My thoughts are that all these symptoms and severe malnutrition would not be caused by a small ulcer.

So yeah that's where things are. I'm in tears over it and my fiance' is at work and is yet to get the msg I sent her about the bad news. So she is going to be in tears when she gets home. 

This is a horrible day. He is such a lovely dog, playful, attacks your ears with licks. And now I have to deal with maybe losing him at only 11 months old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It cant be. Stay positive, believe in a miracle. You have to be strong for your boy, don't give up. I am praying for your boy.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

I really appreciate the prayers and the love and support that you are all sending our way.

I hope it is just hookworm or something. But we keep up to date with his deworming tablets so I don't really think that is it.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm still praying for you guys! Remember to try and keep your chin up and stay optimistic.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sending Good Thoughts...*

to Butters and you.

Maisie and Jill


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending your beautiful boy many healing thoughts and strength to you all.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hookworm seems unlikely to be the sole cause of the issue according to the vets because of the extreme reaction he is having. So it really looks like the issue is ulcers. They have him on meds to treat the ulcers. Apparently he is really lethargic. And we don't get to see him until maybe tomorrow. Poor little guy.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sending prayers your way, I just won't believe that Butters won't get better. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor pup and poor you! Good thoughts being sent your way!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

hopefully it is an easy fix once you figure out what it is. 
good luck to your boy
hope he is feeing better soon


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and lots of love and prayers to sweet Butters....  Fight hard little man. Lots of people praying for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just seeing this and sending good thoughts and prayers for you pup...:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for some good news today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for the good news. He is young and loved a lot, it matters, he will feel better with treatment. Please give us an update when you can. We care.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep thinking positively for Butters. Dogs are tough creatures, they can pull through almost anything. He's a gorgeous boy. I will be thinking of you and him today and checking here for updates.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So so sorry you are going through this, thinking of you all and hoping for everything good and beyond. Beautiful Butters. x


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Butters is a gorgeous guy! 

Here's a thread that might have some resources to help you handle his care financially: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html. If there is nothing there that does the trick, the GRF has been known to raise money to help a sick dog, so don't let the budget dictate your decisions until you know you have tapped all of the resources.

Holding Butters and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best of good wishes and good luck. How is he?


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

sending positive vibes for a good outcome for your beautiful boy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I'm sending prayers for your Butters.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just seeing this. How is he now? Sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many many prayers flying your way. Fight little Butters!!!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope there is some good news soon. I am praying for Butters!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Poor baby  Praying your Butters recovers. Keep up the faith, miracles can happen.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

They said he still hasn't passed anything so they can't test his dropping for parasites yet. They will be sending him off for an ultrasound today to see if they can find any big ulcers or anythign wrong with the size of his organs. If there are any problems like big ulcers they will book him in for surgery. If there aren't any problems then they will test him for parasites and attempt to feed him food tomorrow and if he keeps it down send him home and give us pills to give him.

Apparently he is still pretty energetic and wanting to go for walks and stuff so that's good. 

Hopefully they will figure out today what it is that is causing the bleeding in his stomach.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

And thanks for all the support


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for your sweet pup.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Timo86 said:


> They said he still hasn't passed anything so they can't test his dropping for parasites yet. They will be sending him off for an ultrasound today to see if they can find any big ulcers or anythign wrong with the size of his organs. If there are any problems like big ulcers they will book him in for surgery. If there aren't any problems then they will test him for parasites and attempt to feed him food tomorrow and if he keeps it down send him home and give us pills to give him.
> 
> Apparently he is still pretty energetic and wanting to go for walks and stuff so that's good.
> 
> Hopefully they will figure out today what it is that is causing the bleeding in his stomach.


GOOD LUCK! It's so hard to see beloved dog sick...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update on Butters! Positive thoughts & energy are being sent your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is good sign that he is in good spirit. You have fate and stay in good spirit too. Positive thoughts and prayers are at least we can do.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Tiny liver due to congenital problem probably a shunt. Kidney issues. 

Vet says it looks like he is going to die.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm really very sorry...Isn't there anything,that can be done?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so very, very sorry and sad. Blessings on Butters, your family and you.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tim*

Tim

Praying for Tiny - that is so horrible!!
Please keep us posted.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for you and for Butters - he looks beautiful in his photo (what Golden doesn't?). It hurts all the more that he is so young; we had such a hard time with our BC Saffy when she was very poorly at just 15 months old, so I do know how this feels, but thankfully she's still with us!

I'm sending you positive thoughts from the UK and echoing what BeauShel said, that prayers and +ve thoughts can mean such a lot and have a powerful effect. Please give your little fella a hug and a kiss from Abbie, Saffy and me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would get a second opinion. It may be that it's hopeless, but I'd like a vet who would at least offer some options. I'm sorry you're going through this with Butters, but don't give up hope. This is the time when he needs you to be strong and positive for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your little guy to win this battle. Sending healing thoughts and best wishes for Butters to feel better.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Timo86 said:


> Tiny liver due to congenital problem probably a shunt. Kidney issues.
> 
> Vet says it looks like he is going to die.


This is such heartbreaking news. Two things I would share with you: If there is a school of veterinary medicine anywhere near you, that is probably the best place for Butters to be treated, since the vet schools tend to have the most current information and treatment methods. Beyond that, if it is clear that Butters cannot survive, then remember that the most loving thing we can do is to let them go before life becomes a nightmare for them.

A lot of people are praying for Butters and lighting candles for him: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle. We continue to hope your vet is wrong.

Holding Butters and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what you and Butters are going through, my heart goes out to you.

I too think you should get a second opinion and if you are close to a Vet School, taking Butters there would be even better. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You should do what you are comfortable doing. I am so sorry to hear about Butters as he looks like a real cutie..and I love the name. Shalva has had experience with liver shunt surgery...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Also let the breeder know as kidney disease and shunts can be heritable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news isn't better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I do strongly agree with trying to find a vet school to have a second opinion. They do have the latest technology. I'm sending prayers for you and Butters.Hugs.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

The lady that did the ultrasound was a specialist from the University of Queensland (one of the best universities in Australia). She is going to see if the vets at the university are interested in taking on the case because it is apparently a very abnormal case. There are huge blood vessels all around the liver, bigger than the ultrasound specialist has seen in her 30 years of experience and placed in strange spots. And the liver is very tiny.

From what I've read it seems that bigger dogs are prone to the shunts inside their liver, which are almost impossible to do surgery on and which have many complications. Add to this the fact that after surgery they can't have much protein at all so they are basically starved of nutrients for the rest of their life so they will have low energy and other complications, and that is if they are lucky enough to actually survive the surgery.

Me and my fiance' went and visited him last night at the emergency vet and he really isn't looking well. No energy, uncomfortable, crying, diarrea, can't eat, lost A LOT of weight with bones sticking through his skin, and his abdomen has even more fluid in it now and is extremely swollen.

We find out today if the specialists at the university will take the case and if it is worth going through treatment today. The vet said that it was a poor prognosis and when I questioned about euthanasia she said that it might be the kindest thing for him.

But we will see what we find out today. But I've already accepted the fact that his health issues are going to be near impossible to fix. Also treatment costs another $8000, so should we spend that and put him through a lot of pain and sadness with only a very slim chance he will survive, with an even slimmer chance he will survive and have a life that isn't miserable?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read all that. It breaks my heart to think of that sweet little dog in pain. Euthanizing a pet is such a difficult decision to make, but sometimes it is in the best interest of the animal. I hope your vet can help guide you through this process, but whatever decision you make will be one made out of love for your dog.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Timo86 said:


> The lady that did the ultrasound was a specialist from the University of Queensland (one of the best universities in Australia). She is going to see if the vets at the university are interested in taking on the case because it is apparently a very abnormal case. There are huge blood vessels all around the liver, bigger than the ultrasound specialist has seen in her 30 years of experience and placed in strange spots. And the liver is very tiny.
> 
> From what I've read it seems that bigger dogs are prone to the shunts inside their liver, which are almost impossible to do surgery on and which have many complications. Add to this the fact that after surgery they can't have much protein at all so they are basically starved of nutrients for the rest of their life so they will have low energy and other complications, and that is if they are lucky enough to actually survive the surgery.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. This is so difficult and heart wrenching for you and your fiance. It's clear that you're doing everything that you can for him. Take care of yourselves...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I echo what Kim has said. My prayers are with you and Butters as you face this together.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

This story is absolutely heartbreaking and I'm so sorry you're having to go through this and especially at such a young age. He is an absolutely beautiful boy.

It sounds like you have consulted with a knowledgable veterinary team and they will probably give you all the options.

Only you will be able to make the right decision for you and for Butters. It's important to base it on what is best for the dog (eg. what is the probable outcome and what kind of quality of life can be expected), your finances and your emotional/time investment if you decide to pursue complex treatment.

Prayers go out to you all...


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Can I ask for some feedback on how any of you on here dealt with the death of your dog. Yesterday we pretty much just sat around and cried on and off then went to bed early. Today I woke up at 5 am because I can't sleep. I feel awful and I get to watch as my fiance' feels awful as well. I've taken the day off of work, I have a very understanding workplace, which I guess you'd expect from a counselling service for children. But my fiance' has to do one of her rare all night shifts at her biopharmaceutical lab tonight. Then we have my fiance's family coming into the city from the country today and visiting us because my fiance's dad is going in for surgery tomorrow to replace the pacemaker that was removed due to an infection a couple months ago. So as bad as it is for me, my fiance' has to work all night, deal with her dying puppy, and then deal with her dad going in for surgery. And all of this is 2 months before our wedding. I know life isn't fair and I learnt long ago not to expect any favours from some invisible god person, but still this is really hard to take. The problem is that as a counsellor I know what is ahead, you feel horrible until one day you feel less horrible and then life goes on. And if you don't feel less horrible and life doesn't go on you start to get treated for a mental illness... So yeah it's just a really horrible time right now.

But it would be nice to hear some of your experiences so I know just how horrible of a time ahead we have. We treated our pup like he was our baby, gave him walks every day, spoiled him, always played with him, hugged him every day... so now it's like we are losing our own child.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Timo86 said:


> Can I ask for some feedback on how any of you on here dealt with the death of your dog. Yesterday we pretty much just sat around and cried on and off then went to bed early. Today I woke up at 5 am because I can't sleep. I feel awful and I get to watch as my fiance' feels awful as well. I've taken the day off of work, I have a very understanding workplace, which I guess you'd expect from a counselling service for children. But my fiance' has to do one of her rare all night shifts at her biopharmaceutical lab tonight. Then we have my fiance's family coming into the city from the country today and visiting us because my fiance's dad is going in for surgery tomorrow to replace the pacemaker that was removed due to an infection a couple months ago. So as bad as it is for me, my fiance' has to work all night, deal with her dying puppy, and then deal with her dad going in for surgery. And all of this is 2 months before our wedding. I know life isn't fair and I learnt long ago not to expect any favours from some invisible god person, but still this is really hard to take. The problem is that as a counsellor I know what is ahead, you feel horrible until one day you feel less horrible and then life goes on. And if you don't feel less horrible and life doesn't go on you start to get treated for a mental illness... So yeah it's just a really horrible time right now.
> 
> But it would be nice to hear some of your experiences so I know just how horrible of a time ahead we have. We treated our pup like he was our baby, gave him walks every day, spoiled him, always played with him, hugged him every day... so now it's like we are losing our own child.


Don't lose hope yet, but it is always good to prepare yourself for the worst.

When we put Carmella down I was devastated. I didn't eat very much for about 2 weeks and I cried a lot. I spent a lot of time just looking at pictures of her and remembering her, but it was very hard. I had to go back to work 2 days later and I remember feeling very down in the dumps, but it was good that I was being forced out of my home, otherwise I would have just sat in my bed and moped around.

The pain does lessen, as you said, but it takes a long time. I think this may be especially hard because Butters is so young. It's never easy to lose a companion pet, but I think it's probably extra hard when the pet is still just a baby.

The strongest piece of advice I can give is do not wait. If you think it's time, then it's time. We selfishly put off Carmella's euthanasia by several hours because we wanted _our _vet to do it, and Carmella suffered during that time. My mom and I still regret it.

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. Butters is such a beautiful boy, I can't bear it thinking that he's sick like this.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching along with you. I'm so very sorry.

The decision to euthanize is a very personal one. That said, if I were in your place, I would take the little guy home for day or so ...or even just a few hours...and love the daylights out of him - and then let him go. I have held dogs and cats in my arms for their final shots and I know it can - _should_ - be very, very gentle. 

If you make this decision, you and your fiance will cry bitter tears for a while, but you will know that you did the best you knew how for Butters. I can tell you that tears still come quickly when I think of losing Charlie last summer and Sabrina 5+ years ago, but I know it was time for each of them to be free of a body that could bring no more joy. 

It is possible that the breeder will offer you another puppy and that's where you face another hard decision. Some of us can give our hearts to another dog very quickly and others need more time to mourn before being ready to love another pup. That is also a very personal choice.

I am sorry that this holiday season will be full of sadness for you. Butters would not want that, nor would he want to hold you hostage to his illness. I hope that you can look forward to your wedding with joy and find comfort in your love for one another.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to read about your little pup, he sounds quite a guy who is very loved.
I have no answers for you, when I lost my best buddy after 11 and half years I let him go for all the right reasons but even today I still feel guilty. Time does heal and when I think of him which is every day I remember all the good happy times.
Our thoughts are with you


----------



## Kristin (Nov 16, 2011)

Everyone deals with it differently. I just went though it last month and I'm still not 'over it'.

One thing that helped somewhat was honouring him in a nice memorial. You want to feel like you give importance to who he was and what he meant to your life. I chose a private cremation and a special memorial box for his ashes (mahogany with a clay imprint of his paw framed in the front with his photo and an engraved nameplate). I keep clipping of his hair in there, momentos, photos, his tags/leash, favourite toy. I feel like it's grieving the loss of a family member, and yes, as you mentioned... like losing a child.

Euthanasia is an emotionally traumatic thing for us to go through although I can promise you it's extremely peaceful. Don't be afraid of that moment for your dog. It's just devastating for us when they go to their final sleep. Try to be strong for him during the moments before and let him know that he's very, very loved. Then you can fall apart afterwards.

Some people prefer to stay busy... other people prefer to grieve fully and then try to get back to resuming their lives.

It takes time... and everyone is very different. The positive thing is to have the support of family, friends and each other. That will help getting through the dark moments because you can stay strong for each other. On a practical level if you think you wont' be able to handle it in the moment or immediately thereafter, there is nothing wrong with getting some anti-anxiety meds or something to help you sleep or stay calm ahead of time. Sometimes it just hits really hard and you'll wish you had something handy.

Give yourself permission to take time out of the grieving process. You have an upcoming wedding. Don't feel guilty about moments of laughter and celebration. It doesn't take away from how much you are missing him. You'll always think of him in the years going forward. He'll be in your hearts. 

One way I started to look at things was this. Our dogs wouldn't want to see us be so miserable and sad that it wrecked our lives. Think about all they do to try to cheer us up when they are with us. Remember him, honour him, and always keep loving him... but eventually we have to let them go in peace. We have the choice to remember them with sadness or remember them with joy. Sometimes it's a struggle, but eventually we come to realize that the latter is always better... and it's absolutely the way they would want it too.

Everything takes time though and the grieving process is a complex and sometimes long journey. It's easily the worst thing I've ever gone through (and am still going through)... so really all you can ask yourself is to take things day by day....


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so so so sorry that you are going through this. I lost my Hunter in July at 18 months, and for the next couple months I really wasn't myself. In fact, I think I wasn't myself until I adopted Jackson in October. The only advice I can give is just to cry and love him and know that it is ok to grieve deeply. I had Hunter cremated, and have him on my mantle... it was oddly comforting to get him back. Our vet doesn't normally do clay paw prints, but one of the vets went to a craft store to get a kit so we could do that, and I really cherish having those. Of course, I hope and pray that your situation doesn't come to this, that there is still hope, but know that you have lots of support here on the forum to get through whatever comes your way!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Tim - I have attached a bereavement link to the Tufts Veterinary School in Massachusetts.

Pet Loss Support Hotline : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University


Over the years I have lost many pets, but the young ones are the hardest. 

Things I have experienced when choosing euthanasia is the days afterwards is the sense of guilt and wondering if you really did the right thing. I think most of the time we do second guess ourselves, even though we know what the outcome would be if we did not choose euthanasia. I always try to remember one quote I have read often "It is better to choose euthanasia one day too early, than one day too late." I have also felt the guilt of choosing too late.

I have read that losing a pet is even worst than losing a person. A pet has unconditional love, so often times the bond is stronger. Also, we at times feel we are not allowed to grieve for a pet like a person.

It is painful, and I have tried to keep myself busy and out of the house after a death of a pet. 

You will always miss that pet, and with time it does get easier, but there will be times months from now, or even years from now that out of the blue it will hit you.

So sorry that you are going through this. Hugs.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Reading this thread, I'm so sad for you. It's always devastating losing our dogs, but especially so at Butters' young age. You should be comforted knowing that you've made him so happy during his time here and you've been doing all you can for him now. Euthanasia is so hard for us but completely peaceful for our pets. We've had to do this a number of times and it's a relief to see them drift off in peace when they've been in pain. Hold him all you can and cry all you need to but don't hesitate to welcome another golden when you can. Everyone's different but we've tried it both ways and I heal so much more quickly with another little golden baby to love. You'll never replace him but you should allow yourself the company of another golden when you can. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry I can't say too much that's going to help you, even though we went through a very similar time with Saffy. As hard as it is, all I can suggest is to stay as strong as you can for Butters' sake. When you get to see him, let him know how many people are rooting for him and reiterate to him how much you so *obviously* love him.

I'm not religeous, (hence why I offer positive thoughts not prayers) but I did get comfort from prayers offered for Saffy by members of this Forum. I'm truly sorry for your position and I really do know your pain. We went through the whole "but she's only a baby" with Saffy, as she was only just out of puppyhood and she just loved life. We were fortunate in that we'd taken out insurance which covered most of her fees but not all. We knew that the costs could have escalated beyond what we could afford and, as you rightly mention, you can never be sure of what quality of life they will have afterwards. The financial implications were in some senses the hardest part to face because the last thing we wanted was for our gorgeous little girl to have to be PTS just because we couldn't afford the necessary fees.

I had a week off work and about another week when I was pretty useless at work, TBH. These furry things ARE our babies to us and that's all that matters.

I'm not offering much in terms of what you asked for earlier (about the death of a dog), but I'm trying to let you know that I have been through what you are going through now. There is nothing wrong with all the tears, sleepless nights, worries, etc - there'd be something wrong if you didn't have all these!

I still hope that Butters can turn the corner. He will be in my thoughts - I was in tears myself when I read his story earlier, but be assured I will be rooting for your baby boy.

Sincerely yours,
Simon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tim*

Tim

I am SO VERY, VERY, SORRY!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for coming to this thread late. Please, please don't give up hope yet. Isn't there something, anything that your vet (or a different vet) can do to save your boy? My thoughts are so with you right now.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Some good news, not great news, but good news.

Butters doesn't have a normal liver shunt. It is a shunt outside the liver and after the liver, it is extermely rare. It's called a arterial venus intra abdominal av sistula and it diverts the normal pathway of blood back into the heart so that the other organs don't get enough blood.

It is so rare that it has caught the attention of the specialists at the University of Queensland who will be able to do surgery for around $2000 instead of the normal $8000. We take him in for the initial consultation in just 1 and a half hours.

So there may yet be some hope.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yipee!! I know $2000 is a lot of money, but he needs you and you need him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Many prayers and good thoughts being sent to Butters!!!! Crossing my fingers for a positive consultation and, hopefully, a successful surgery for your baby!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying for Butters!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sending many positive and healing thoughts to sweet Butters and positive thoughts to the specialists that are caring for him. He sounds like a fighter, we can't give up on him yet.

As for how you and your fiance will handle the surgery and busy schedule, somehow you will get through it. 

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just now seeing this thread. I can't imagine what you're going through. I hope that the specialists you are taking Butters to are able to save his life and he is able to live a long, happy, normal life with you and your fiance!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just came across this thread now, and I’m so very sorry that you and Butters are going through such a horrible time. I hope the UQueensland specialists will be able to save your boy. And perhaps take comfort that whatever they learn from him will contribute to the body of knowledge about this condition. Maybe Butters will end up saving another pup and his family this pain somewhere down the road. Sending you lots and lots of positive energy...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's wonderful news. Praying so hard that this is correctable. As mentioned earlier in this thread, Shalva has had experience with surgical correction of liver shunts..... you may want to contact her. You don't have enough posts (I believe you need 15) to PM her, but you can post a message on her page.


I just posted on her page, so hopefully she'll chime in.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Praying for sweet little Butters! We love you little Buddy.... Fight Hard Little Man, show everyone you are a tough little guy..... xxxxoooo


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have had two pups with liver shunts... one intrahepatic with associated mvd and moderate to severe IBD and one with a extrahepatic shunt but were surgically repaired.... 

Can you tell me what kind of procedure they want to do... are they going to go in through the jugular with a coil or do they want to use an ameroid constrictor....??? 
I am happy to share my experiences with you feel free to email me at 
milbroseatgmaildotcom


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I am so happy they will be operating asap on this. I am praying for his fast and easy recovery!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow good news indeed! I know it's early days, but it would seem you've got him in the best hands. Again, from our experience, knowing that Saffy was in a superb vet hospital with fabulous passionate people helped to put us at ease, at least a little.

All fingers and paws crossed here - come on Butters, we're all behind you!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so glad to read this update! Vet schools are tremendous places, the people there are at the top of their game and are learning new things every day. I hope that Butters can provide a great learning experience to the students and vets there and receive top notch care at the same time. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for your dear boy. He is so beautiful and what a sweet face.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I have just read this thread, I am so so sorry you are going through this, 4 months ago we decided to adopt a Golden from a rescue, in a matter of 3 weeks the rescue called us and let us foster to adopt this Golden that was having a rough time, when we picked him up he was skin and bones, he was not eating and anemic, they thought he just needed TLC, but something in me knew it was more complicated than that, long story short, he started going downhill and we took him to our vet, after lots of tests it was discovered he had a liver shunt, our vet gave us a 20% chance of him making it, the rescue's vet thought the kindest thing to do was to euthanize him, well the rescue group found a surgeon that donated his time and did the surgery, he survived the surgery and has been adopted by a retired woman and is doing really well, so keep your fingers crossed, there is a possibility that Butters is gonna make it and all this will stay in the past!! Sending positive thoughts your way!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding Butters and his humans in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All of my best wishes... Tough times for all. Butters is so handsome, we are all rooting for him!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am hoping for a Christmas miracle here!!!!!!! Sending healing thoughts to Butters and much strength to you all.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am hoping the vets are able to help Butters!! Stay strong Butters!!! Thoughts and prayers are with you, your fiance and Butters!!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what the exact surgery will involve.

However we went to the consultation and got some more details on the problem.

The shunt is actually inside the liver. Normally shunts are veins inside the liver connected to other veins. However this shunt is an artery into a vein inside the liver. There are only 5 other reported cases of this. The vet said it was something that a vet would see only once in a lifetime. So it is very rare.

So it's not like normal shunts. The toxins don't get released into the blood stream like they would with vein to vein shunts, so there aren't any of those complications, and they don't need to slowly close the shunt. If he survives the surgery then his quality of life will be really good. But the artery into the vein causes a lot of pressure which has resulted in the enlarged blood vessels around the liver. But they can be dealt with.

There are a couple of issues with the surgery, if there are multiple shunts then that could be bad for the prognosis, and if the shunt is too close to the main parts of the liver (main arterys I think) then they may not be able to fix it. To fix it they are basically just going to remove the part of the liver with the shunt in it. Apparently you can remove up to 70% of the liver and the dog will be okay. The liver is also only a little smaller than it should be unlike the normal shunts that result in very small livers.

The shunt is called an arterial venus intra abdominal av fistula:

Arteriovenous fistula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently some of the cases in the literature have good outcomes.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is sounding better and better. Your little guy is very young, and he's getting excellent, top-of-the-line care. I'll keep checking back as will everyone else I'm sure. Keep us posted! Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your sweet boy. My Christmas wish is for Butters to win this battle and I am very positive he will do it and my wish will come true.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

More results have come back.
The good news:
-The surgery will go ahead.
- The fistula is located in the left lobe of the liver which is away from all the main bits so it can be taken out successfully.

The bad news:
- There are lots of little shunts that are the vein to vein type that have throughout the liver to relieve the pressure caused by the big artery going straight into veins. There is nothing that can be done about these shunts. However they should be able to be managed medically with low protein diet and antibiotics, but once the pressure is relieved the small shunts may close off by themselves and he may not actually need medical management of the shunts.
- The other bad news is that the kidney looks irregular, apparently that is a sign of kidney displasia in golden retrievers. But it is also a common secondary effect of the higher pressure caused by the fistula. The surgeon will look at the kidney tomorrow as well. If it is from the fistula then that's okay. If it's a problem from kidney displasia there are no treatment and the outlook is bad.

So lets hope for the best with surgery tomorrow


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> I am hoping for a Christmas miracle here!!!!!!! Sending healing thoughts to Butters and much strength to you all.


Yeah, I second that! Come on little fella! :wavey:


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hoping for the best possible outcome!Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Butters, we are all pulling for you and your mom and dad!!!! Sending prayers and hugs and hope to you.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

keeping everything crossed for lovey Butters and thinking of you all xx


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sending you our hopes and prayers. Butters, know they are doing their best and keep on fighting buddy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I really hope things all go well! Praying for the best possible outcome! I wish you all the strength you need, tomorrow!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Timo86 said:


> More results have come back.
> The good news:
> -The surgery will go ahead.
> - The fistula is located in the left lobe of the liver which is away from all the main bits so it can be taken out successfully.
> ...


Timo this sounds very much like my Bing who went to a world reknowned researcher in New York City where I was told that he had the most "bizarre" liver he had ever seen and he sees a ton of livers. He also suggested removing the part of the liver but we had an experimental procedure that we tried instead. I wonder if my Bing is one of the five as I know that alot of the procedures that we did (definitely not all, and we still payed a substantial amount) were covered under a research grant... the researcher we went to is Dr. Chick Weisse I know he travels throughout the world teaching the procedure he developed, I wonder if your vet knows him. 

The small micro shunts are the micro vascular disease ... Bing also has these , several hundred of them. What we did was close the shunt using coils and a stent the goal was to raise the backpressure going into the liver as there was no way to close or remove all the shunts but we could concentrate on the large shunt. 

Bing also had kidney disease as well... most likely from the kidneys doing double duty for the liver and this made him very hard to housebreak... but that seems to have resolved since the surgery.... 

You might want to check with your vet regarding Irritable bowel disease and ulcers as most dogs with intrahepatic shunts have moderate to severe IBD ... if so Chick recommends the dog take a prilosec to keep the ulcers down... this does not appear to be an issue in dogs with extrahepatic shunts but is a problem in almost all dogs with intrahepatic shunts and Bing will take a prilosec once a day for the rest of his life. 

like I said I am happy to chat... if you have any interest... it sounds like our dogs are very similar (i mean why couldn't we just hit the lottery in other ways) 

what I can tell you is that Bing will be three the day after christmas... we were told he would live a year.... he is a healthy happy boy albeit on the small side and a little weird but a good boy.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Rooting for you Butters down here in the Low Country!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots of prayers for Butters, you, and your fiance from Georgia!!!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Praying from here in New York!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sending good wishes and love to Butters this Morning. I hope the news continues to improve and he makes remarkable progress. He's a tough little man, and I am sure he will fight as hard as he can. Go Butters! We love you Buddy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Timo86 said:


> More results have come back.
> The good news:
> -The surgery will go ahead.
> - The fistula is located in the left lobe of the liver which is away from all the main bits so it can be taken out successfully.
> ...


All good thoughts for a Christmas miracle, and the surgery brings good news and a completely successful repair!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> I am hoping for a Christmas miracle here!!!!!!! Sending healing thoughts to Butters and much strength to you all.


Yes, exactly. Well said!

I'm so glad that the news is relatively good so far. Butters is a very lucky little guy that the university team could take him and that they have the skills to care for him. Fingers crossed and abundant prayers for Butters and his people,

Lucy


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, went back and reread posts, didn't realize Butters will be getting surgery tomorrow. I will have all of my fingers and toes crossed, I hope everything goes really well. Surgery is always difficult for an animal so I'm sure Butters will be in some pain, but this is for the best and he's young and is getting top notch care. Good luck with everything, I will be thinking so many good thoughts for you (as well as for your fiance's father!)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way for Butters and all his surgeons and you and your fiance.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending tons of prayers, crossed fingers, toes, paws, hooves...crossing everything that Butters is on the road to recovery. Many hugs for you two, I can only imagine what this roller coaster has been like!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Nothing new yet?


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you're going thru this right now!!!! He is such a precious baby!!! I am sending good vibes and positive energy your way!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am just catching up on threads now too and want to send to you my very best healing vibes and prayers. I hope he makes it and has a wonderful life with you. Either way you are doing everything you can for him and sometimes it just is not in our hands to decide. Hang in there, K


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the next update. I am still praying for Butters harder then ever.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Checking in and hoping for more good news about Butters, who remains in my thoughts and prayers,

Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Pemphredo said:


> I can't wait for the next update. I am still praying for Butters harder then ever.


Me too !!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on Butters. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

The liver was much worse than they originally thought, there were fistulas in many places. His blood pressure dropped to 40 when they simulated the removal of the main fistula. They recommended euthanising him at that stage but the surgeon kept at it and they managed to remove the fistula with his blood pressure around 60, so they are going to wake him out of anethesia and see how he goes over the next few hours. The vet said there is a very good chance that he will not make it through the night. 75 % of his liver was removed due to it being filled with fistulas.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

He is a little fighter! Send butters lots of positive energy and love from SA!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Come on, fella! xxx :crossfing


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

7 hour surgery, at 5 hours we were told there was nothing they could do. At 7 hours we were told his blood pressure was acceptable and worth trying to wake him.

They tried to wake him and now his blood pressure is a stable 90! His kidney is good, his intestines are good. He is in a stable condition. He has 30% of a normal dogs liver but he has never had more than that due to the fistulas everywhere.

The vet said he is cautiously optimistic!

Let's hope he remains stable. Very unexpected news.

The surgeon said it was the most difficult surgery he has ever performed. What an amazing team to hang in there for 7 hours!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What wonderful news to wake up to over here. Continued good wishes, prayers and thoughts for your boy's recovery. 

A seven hour surgery --- wow!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I have tears in my eyes, there are angels here on earth.

Hang in there Butters!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tim*

Tim

Praying for your puppy that he makes it! I am so happy for you and him!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Fan-bloody-tastic!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope the good news continues to come your way. Thank you for keeping us updated during such a difficult time. I hope by the end of this he is back to his old self!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I also have tears in my eyes! I'm so happy to read this! Prayers continuing to come!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Go Butters! Go Boy!! Sending warm hugs and lots of prayers for your baby from Tucker and I this Morning. I hope the news continues to be good for him.... Go Little Man Go! Show em'.....


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I am so hopeful for you! What a great team to hang in there for 7 hours to help your sweet boy!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

YAAAAAY!!!!!!!! That is wonderful news!!!!!!! Sending good vibes and big hugs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Allright Butters!Keep fighting,we're all expecting better and better news!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Go Butters, we are praying for you. You can do it!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, way to go, Butters! You are such a trooper! Tim, you must be absolutely exhausted from this roller-coaster ride. I hope that Butters is now firmly on the road to recovery, and that you will soon be able to take him home and love on him all day


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Way to go Butters! Hoping for more good news!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!! I'm praying hard that Butters will continue to improve and live a wonderful life. Bless you for all you've done and bless all those vets who worked so hard.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Butters is clearly a fighter. Tell him to hang in there, and don't let anyone give up on him!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Way to go Butters!!! You keep fighting and we'll keep praying and sending good thoughts to you and your mom and dad!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Butters more healing thoughts and strength. You can do it Butters!!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is fantastic news! What a tremendous team! Keep fighting Butters!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up...I hope the news is even better as the day goes on today. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

this whole post gives me the chills! He is such a strong boy and such a fighter! I am still praying so hard for him! He is doing such a great job!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying so hard for your sweet boy. He's come so far, he just has to make it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have chills and tears too! What awesome news! We'll continue praying for your very special dog Butters!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Come on our gorgeous Butters...such an amazing boy...keep on keeping on x


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good lad Butters !! you keep fighting, we all want to see you come through this.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking of Butters...


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope Butters is still chugging along on the train tracks of recovery! I am so proud of him. I can't wait to hear more GREAT news!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

He made it through the night and is able to walk a little and drink a liquid diet. His blood pressure is still low but acceptable. However his protein levels are critically low and may cause adema. A normal dog has a protein level of albumin of 25 and butters only has one of 8. However they can do things to hopefully pick this up. They will be treating with 4 more units of plasma today with high amounts of protein.

The vet said there was a good chance he would make it though the next couple of days and he has seen other dogs with this low of a protein level come back. So lets continue hoping for the best


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh thank you for the update! It sounds like he's relatively stable, hopefully they can get his protein levels up. I'm so glad he's improving.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah I hope they get that protein up. I'll visit him today in a couple hours. And also pay off $4000 of the $7500 bill so far lol. His an expensive little pup that's for sure.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been following this thread, just haven't posted yet, but am so glad to hear that Butters appears to be on the mend.

I'll be praying that everything goes well the next couple of days!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Also the poor breeder is currently recovering from an operation for cancer yesterday and is not doing very well. Lets keep her in our thoughts too. She is pretty upset about little butters as well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Timo86 said:


> Yeah I hope they get that protein up. I'll visit him today in a couple hours. And also pay off $4000 of the $7500 bill so far lol. His an expensive little pup that's for sure.


It's amazing what we do for our dogs. We spent a similar amount on our last golden Carmella for an invasive procedure on her heart. It was at a vet school as well, and the care she got there was amazing. I can only hope Butters is receiving a similar grade of care - it sure sounds like he is!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim, Thank you soooo much for keeping us all updated when things are so crazy for you all right now. Little Butters has been on my mind CONSTANTLY these past few days, and I am so happy that he continues to fight so hard. that is proof how much our Dogs love us, and want to please! The heartbreak of his terrible condition has really brought to light how much I take the health of my crazy 18 month old golden for granted. Needless to say I have hugged him a whole lot " Extra" recently. I send you my continued good wishes for Butter's recovery and healing. God Bless you all....xxxooooo


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so very glad that Butters is still fighting, that the surgeon wouldn't give up and neither have you. Thank you for keeping us informed.

Butters has a very large fan club here and so do you. Is there anything we can do to help, beyond keeping you and yours in our thoughts?

Holding Butters and his people in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well time for some really good news. Butters is walking around, licking peoples faces, wagging his tail, eating, drinking, his blood pressure is almost normal at 80-90, his protein levels currently are unknown but he is getting 4 units of plasma today to boost those up so he should be okay with that. If he gets through the next 5 days he will be okay and able to live a normal life. The vet is surprised at how well he is doing. He even licked the vets face lol. I took a vid of him, I'll post that up as soon as it finishes uploading.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful news about Butter!!!!! 

You have a little fighter on your hands! Thank you for being such good doggy parents to Butter.

Look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry just read the msg about the offer of help. We are actually okay. We are all the way over in australia any way. And yes the cost of the surgery is high $7000 - $8000 in total with everything, but we are lucky enough to have pretty much that exact amount in our savings, so we are okay with paying. We may be a bit poor over christmas but if we have our puppy that will be a better christmas present than money could buy anyway.

But thanks for the offer of help. It is really appreciated.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Timo86 said:


> Y...And also pay off $4000 of the $7500 bill so far lol. His an expensive little pup that's for sure.


I recall the time when my beloved Charlie crossed the $10,000 mark in one 13 month period. First there was the growth on his eye, which cost about $1,800 to remove. Then there was oral surgery to deal with infected teeth... about $6,000. And then an ultrasound revealed a growth on his spleen...and there goes another $6,000. That's not counting all of the routine stuff, or the visits that led up the surgeries. Nor does it count another dog with kidney disease, arthritis and hip dysplasia who spent some time in intensive care before she came home for the last time. 

I think my plastic almost melted that year and it took a long time to recover. But it's only money, right? And they were worth every penny of the thousands spent on each of them.

Nobody here will argue with your choice to fight for Butters. The latest news about him is absolutely thrilling!

Prayers for Butters, you and your fiance,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You and your fiancé are wonderful golden parents. Best wishes to Butters.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

MOV_0277.mp4 - YouTube

That's a video of him today after surgery last night.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He looks GREAT all things considering - peppy, interested in his surroundings, a bit frisky. I'm amazed at how fast dogs can bounce back from surgery. Butters looks wonderful!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks great considering what he's gone through!!!!! 

Continued prayers for Butters.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy for Butters and you guys. It is only money and I am glad you have it. Having Butters back will make it the best Christmas ever. Thank you for the video.
Prayers continued.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that video. He seems so happy!

I give you and your fiancee a lot of credit for not giving up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Watching the video made me cry happy tears for Butters and for you. He's an amazing guy with amazing people. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*So Glad*

that he's so much better.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to read all Butters updates. He is such a trooper!! Thanks to the surgeon who didn't give up on him. You and your fiance can have a good Christmas now with Butters!!! Love seeing the video...he is such a happy boy even after being in surgery so long. Give him an extra kiss for me!! What a great boy who has wonderful parents that love him!!! I hope the next round of blood work will be better. Thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery so Butters can be at home with you!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Timo86 said:


> MOV_0277.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> That's a video of him today after surgery last night.


That is absolutely amazing! He clearly is feeling so much better than what you described before all the surgery, etc. This really made my day. I hope you all have a wonderful, wonderful Christmas! Have you been able to take him home yet? Best wishes!

Keep us posted--now we all feel like godparents...!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Yay Butters!*

Terrific news! Just watched the vid with no sound, so I don't know what was said, etc, but he looks the fighter he is - please give cuddles and kisses to him from all us.

Just so you can see what we hope you are all in for, here is a video of when we went to see our Border Collie, Saffy, in hospital post-treatment after we so nearly lost her (she had a temp of 105.7 degs for 4 days):






Unfortunately, she did lose her sight ... but will you just look at her NOW???






Let's hope Butters just keeps on getting better and better ... COME ON BOY!

 :wavey:


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

This thread and the video made me cry I am so glad you posted the video he looks wonderful and I love the name Butters it was a contender for our puppy. You must feel so relieved the surgery is over. Here's to a speedy recovery for Butters <3


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

It's like Christmas Morning Here for me, waking to see this Video of little Mr. Butters fighting like a prized Fighter! He looks fantastic, given his condition. we continue to pray for his speedy recovery and pray for a long happy Golden Life.xxxooo Good Boy Butters! Keep on Fighting little man!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Butters' resilience is incredible! I hope this sweet boy continues to make progress by leaps and bounds and is home for Christmas. It's wonderful to hear some good news at this time of year.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Way to go, Butters!! He's lookin' good!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, he is looking great! Keep going Butters!!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah Butters! He is looking great!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so glad to see Butters up and about. He looks like he's ready to go home.

I know the money is a bit of a hard hit with christmas and your plans to buy a home but I promise you that in years to come you will barely think about it and when you do you'll be glad you did it.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

So happy that Butters has come through this incredible ordeal! He looks amazing--and his bandages are even a festive color for the holidays  If this outcome isn’t a miracle, I don’t know what is


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

this is so incredible! to have gone from it seemed hopeless, to all of us praying so hard, to a slim chance, to a he needs put to sleep NOW, to he has a slim chance, and then to seeing that video..... the chills have been just chain flowing over me. this is truly an amazing story!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazing!! Butters looks so happy to be outside and moving about. 
I am speechless, it's a miracle!! I am so glad that the doctors did not give up on Butters. 

Keep up the good work, buddy, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just read through this thread, wow - tears and smiles then tears and then smiles...soooooooo happy Butters is on the mend right now.

Lots of prayers for the little guy! He has come this far, he isn't giving up anytime soon!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, Butters you are giving us all a wonderful Christmas present. Prayers still coming for you little one!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

He won't eat any food this morning, not even fresh chicken. They are doing an ultrasound to see what's wrong. Will know results in 40 mins.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

Im holding my breath while waiting. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe he just needs more pain meds and a shot of vitamin B-12. I so hope it's that simple.

Praying hard for sweet Butters and his people,
Lucy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping for a good update.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Any more news? Everything's still crossed here for Butters. :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying so hard.. Come on little guy.... you can do it.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Praying for Butters..... Hang in there Bud..... Please be okay!!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

:crossfing:crossfing Come on butters!:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Continue to check on sweet Butters. God protect him.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just read through this thread..don't know how I missed it for so long. I am hoping you get good news again..you are in my prayers..Butters can do this..sending positive thoughts! You guys have gone above and beyond what a lot of people would do..your story really touched me.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

positive thoughts for our little Butters...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Been checking for updates, come on Butters, you've fought so hard and come so far!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Checking in for an update


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Butters, a lot of the world is waiting for you, sweetheart. We all want good news.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Butters continued. Please sweet boy, keep fighting.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Pulling for Butters. Please get well - there's a whole wonderful world out here cheering for you.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

He has pancreatitis and a slow gut. Both complications from handling during the surgery. He has no energy today and can barely raise his head. So he is doing much worse than yesterday. But hopefully he'll still make it through...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for the update, much as we wish Butters were better. My heart aches along with yours as he is fighting this.

Please touch him gently as much as you can. The feel of your hands eases his pain and helps him to feel your love for him, giving him strength to fight.

Continuing to hold Butters, you and your fiance in my heart and in my prayers,

Lucy


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sending you more prayers. I think this is just a short term set back and hopefully will be better when swelling is down. Butters is in our mind and hearts each day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying so hard that this set back is a fleeting one. Come on sweetheart.... you can do it. You have people all over the world praying for you and sending you healing energy. Hugs to all of you. I second the thought to keep touching him to let him feel that love and energy.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, Butters, hang in there, buddy!!! You can do it!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sending Morning Good Thoughts and Prayers for Mr. Butters .... xxxoooo Hang in there Buddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Butters. Please boy, you cant give up now, you are so important to all of us. We love you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Watching and waiting along with everyone else, with prayers that Butters is doing better and that the vets have pulled off the miracle we need.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

C'mon, Butters - you can make it through this.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Adding prayers to those you already have. I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Come on Butters, keep up the fight. We're all praying for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He has the prayers and positive thoughts from around the world, we are all pulling for him.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, boy, I've been watching this thread. Such a rollercoaster! I pray he's doing much better very quickly. Bless his heart - such a handsome boy!

Come on Butters, you can do it!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butters*

Praying so very hard for Butters!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hold on tight! Brewer had what the vet called a microscopic liver and he lived a long (13+) and active life. We are all pulling for Butters!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi

I have only just seen this thread.

My Lora had a liver shunt but it was decided to manage it medically rather than surgically. Your story sounds very similar to hers as she was also 11 months when she first obviously became ill.

Lora did very well on her prescription diet although it was hard going for us as we mainly spoon fed her. She fought on so bravely but at 3.5 years old she started to fail so she was put to sleep. She was such a special girl and we still miss her so much but she gave so much pleasure in her short life.

Hopefully attached is a photo of her just weeks before she was put to sleep.

Thinking of you and your lovely Butters and keeping everything crossed that the surgery gives him the chance of a normal and long life. Really hoping that this recent setback is soon resolved.

Best wishes

Eileen


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just now cataching this, not on the computer much the past couple of weeks. I am so sorry for all of your beautiful guy's problems and I am praying for him. This brave guy deserves a long happy life.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending more prayers...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sending Butters prayers of strength and healing.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Checking in to see if there are any updates on Butters--come on boy, we're all praying hard for you!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Butters is doing much better today. His kidney levels are back to normal. He has energy again and is trying to jump up and give people hugs. He is also eating which is a good sign. The vet is very happy with how he is recovering.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

GOOD BOY, BUTTERS!!! :wavey:


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So happy to hear this good news! I've been thinking about your boy all day - give him tons of extra hugs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HALLELUJAH!!!! Way to go Butters! You are a wonderful miracle boy. Keep on getting better.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Way to go, Butters!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Timo86 said:


> Butters is doing much better today. His kidney levels are back to normal. He has energy again and is trying to jump up and give people hugs. He is also eating which is a good sign. The vet is very happy with how he is recovering.


Thank you for this excellent news! I hope that there will be no more scary episodes and that you will be able to take Butters home soon.

You have become quite an international hero, you know. And Butters "belongs" to a community far beyond your shores. :wavey:

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you, your fiance, and Butters have a great Merry Christmas!


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Boy Butters! I've been following this thread and wondering how he was doing. Maybe he will be able to go home for Christmas. We'll keep him in our prayers.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wonderful news! I am sending pawsitive thoughts for a full recovery!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If it is so hard for us to wait and see I cant imagine how it is hard for you two.
God bless all three of you. Prayers continued.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hoooooooray! Keep fighting Butters! Your international fan club is pulling for you.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank goodness. I hope he stays stable from now on and only gets better!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG SOOOOO HAPPY! Yay Butters! We love you Bud!!! Keep going strong boy, keep showing them you aren't going anywhere but HOME with Mama and Daddy!! and Goldensgirl is absolutely right when she states that Butters has a network of love and prayers FAR beyond your shores. We have our Christmas Pagent tomorrow at church and when it's time to light candles, I will light an additional one for Mr. Butters. I pray he is home with you for Christmas. Hang in there..... we all love him and are giving him all we have in way of support, prayers and love here.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is great news!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so relieved to hear that Butters is feeling much better!!! Like everyone else, he was on my mind alot today!!!

Sending big doggy hugs to Butters from Reno, Austin and Lincoln.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is great news. I hope and pray he is well on the road to a great recovery.

One other thing, my golden girl, KayCee had a malformed kidney and never had a problme at all with it. You just never know how things are going to work out.

Keep us updated, and more pictures, please.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's brilliant news !!!! way to go Butters boy


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Very,very happy that Butters is doing much better!Well done,mate. Keep up the good work recovering!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Butters Day 3 Post Op - YouTube

Butters today when we visited him.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

)))))))))) yayyyyyyy. We all love you Butters and are all here for you and your mom and your dad. You are a very special puppy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've just found this thread. I am so happy to read that Butters is doing well now. I hope he continues to improve and he's able to go home soon. He's one very lucky little guy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Timo86 said:


> Butters Day 3 Post Op - YouTube
> 
> Butters today when we visited him.


He is looking really good! So happy.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

My goodness!! What a roller-coaster ride you have been on the last couple of days! I am so happy for you. he seems to be doing very well. I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery.

happy holidays!! From Whiskey Creek Goldens


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking good! Thanks for loving him so much and holding out for him - can't wait to see him fully recovered.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This is my first thread of the day and I'm so very glad to have good news! 

Keep up the good work!

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ur doing great Butters, so happy for u, will continue to pray for a speedy recovery...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Keep it up Butters! We are all praying for you! He looks good so far!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Timo86 said:


> Butters Day 3 Post Op - YouTube
> 
> Butters today when we visited him.


I'm happy that he's getting better but I feel so sad thinking about him in the hospital. I hope you can bring him home soon. He needs "chicken soup" 24/7 from his loved ones.... It's so great he's recoup-ing quickly. Hope he's home soon.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dont worry he is getting a lot of attention at the clinic, his main vet has been coming in on the weekend when he isn't supposed to come in, for a few hours each day to check on him and play with him. He even went down to the shop to buy him a bbq chicken. When we visited he managed to lick the face of one of the other vets and she said that was the tenth time that day lol. He is getting to go outside each 2 hours, and he was quite happy with going back into his cage after our visit. Apparantly he has been very well behaved.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

awwww, That is so cool that he is getting " loved on " by his caretakers... then again with that FACE, how could you NOT??? I am so happy he is responding to treatment. With all of our prayers, your love, and his good care, I think you can bet he is going to recover beautifully..... Many warm wishes continue to all of you, especially that sweet little Butters. xxxooo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

IMO, as ill as he's been and after such a serious surgery, he is right where he belongs. They'll be able to recognize and start treatment immediately if any other complications arise. I'm sure they'll send him home when he is ready, and then, oh what a celebration!!! All of you remain in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

One great advantage to treatment by vet med schools is that the students are often in love with their patients and provide extra cuddles and care for free.  Knowing Butters is getting loving treatment probably makes it easier for you, too. If I were in your place, I might be reluctant to bring him home until his body has a little more time to heal from such major surgery.

I hope you'll keep us posted. We feel like part of Butters' family at this point. :wavey:

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just read this entire thread..my heart goes out to you!!! SO glad Butters is doing better!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Lord, just caught this thread and think you and Butters are amazing. I pray he continues to make good progress. Poor boy having to go through all this and you, of course.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Butters' spirit is an inspiration to us all - way to go!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

All I can say is "yippee!"


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

i am so glad he is doing so well,what an inspiration!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news. What a little trooper he is !!!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I skipped to the last to make sure he's doing well. And I'm so happy for you. Best wishes to Butters. Beautiful boy...


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm SO happy to see that this thread has become about Butters' recovery. He's a little Christmas miracle! Wishing all the best for a rosy future with your beautiful boy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Butters is doing.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to read that Butters continues to improve!! Thoughts and prayers are still with you all for Butters to get well soon!!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Butters is finally home tonight 

Here is a video enjoying his welcome home present: Butters Finally Home - YouTube


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

He looks good.... funny he has Bings head.... someone said to me once that shunt dogs all have strange heads and I was like really never noticed... but now that I have seen a bunch of them... honestly I wouldn't call it strange but there is a different shape... cant put my finger on it but Cody's head was different and Bings head is different... butters looks like Bing and the other photos I hae seen are similar... interesting... 


glad he is home... he looks happy to e there


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Aww, what a sweet boy! I am so glad he is home!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So glad to see him home and obviously feeling better. He sure loves his stuffie.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

He is such a sweetheart :heartbeat I’m so glad you are all home together at last!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So happy to see Butters is home and feeling good. Best wishes for speedy recovery and Happy Holidays to Butters and his mom and dad.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome home, Butters!! Here's to a speedy recovery and an awesome New Year!!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

so glad he is home. i hope he has a speedy recovery with no more issues. i hope you all have a wonderful christmas with butters


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butters*

TIM:

I am so glad that Butters is home!
What a wonderful present for he and you!!
He is such a beauty!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

My Christmas Prayers have been answered!  I hope that Butters continues to improve rapidly, and he is bouncing off the walls with energy in NO TIME.... Merry Christmas Sweet Butters, and to you too Tim.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

YAY I am so glad Butters is how and on the mend. YAY!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Wonderful news, what a tough guy Butters is. Keep sending updates!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a wonderful Christmas gift..


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wonderful news for all of us


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a wonderful Christmas gift! I'm so happy for you and Butters.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so so happy that Butters is home!!! Good job sweet boy!!! I bet this is the best Christmas present you have ever had!!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

was great to ole Butters looking good on the vid ..........what a guy !!!!!!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So glad that Butters is home and feeling better. I'm amazed at his resilience - he must have an incredibly strong spirit. Best wishes for the holidays to you, your fiancee and your very special boy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Timo86 said:


> Butters is finally home tonight
> 
> Here is a video enjoying his welcome home present: Butters Finally Home - YouTube


I'm so happy for all of you. Now you can spoil him and fuss over him. I hope all this bad stuff is behind him now. Will he have to be on a special diet? Once the surgical areas have healed, will he be able to anything he wants?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great he is home! Have a very peaceful and healthy Christmas!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't tell you how happy I am to see that Butters is home and doing well. Please give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so thrilled that Butters is home where he belongs. What a wonderful Christmas miracle he is for all of us. Please give him some ear rubs and love from his friends in Dallas.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such lovely good news to end my work day! I'm so very happy for Butters, for you and for your bride to be. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hooray Butters! Go ahead and destroy your toy - it's YOUR day. May your holiday with your loving family be filled with fun toys to bite. Enjoy it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is the great news. He look great. Hopefully he will live a very long, healthy life--i know he will be happy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:dblthumb2:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butters*

So very glad that BUTTERS IS HOME!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Just read this entire thread. I am so happy to hear that Butter's is back home with you now and made it through the entire ordeal. Sending good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I tell you, it's great to see butters home. And what a beautiful dog bed butters has..... very fancy!!!!!!!!!!
love that you have your puppers home finally.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

*Happy Christmas*

Congratulations to you all. Butters looks as if he hasn't a care in the world with his present. Having him back with you and looking so well must be the best Christmas present ever!

:--big_grin:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very glad to hear Butters is home and doing so well. A true Christmas Blessing.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone thanks for your ongoing support. To answer a few questions he will have to be on a special diet due to his liver issues but also due to the fact that he now has 1st stage kidney disease as a secondary effect of the liver problems. It will be a low/moderate protein diet.

As for how he is going, he is doing really well, he even barked at people walking past HIS front lawn yesterday  Medically it looks like everything is going well.

Does anyone here have any dogs with stage one kidney disease? From what the vet said they can live many years, but we will have to monitor it and see how it goes.

To be honest if butters gets another 5 years I'll be happy considering he hasn't even made it 1 year yet.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This news just made my year! What a miracle sweet Butters is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So good to hear Butters is on his road to fully recovery. Keep up good work sweet boy.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Fan-bl**dy-TASTIC!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hearing that Butters is doing so well makes me want to do a back-dance of delight with my Goldens. 



Timo86 said:


> ...Does anyone here have any dogs with stage one kidney disease? From what the vet said they can live many years, but we will have to monitor it and see how it goes.
> 
> To be honest if butters gets another 5 years I'll be happy considering he hasn't even made it 1 year yet.


My beloved Sabrina was three years old when diagnosed with congenital kidney disease. I never knew the cause and nobody told me about a "stage." I was told to expect 3-6 more years with her. She was also hypothyroid, had hip dysplasia, and arthritis. She was on a low-protein diet. Morning and evening I gave her canned chicken broth mixed with water to get her to drink enough and keep her hydrated. She did well for more than 5 years before she began to crash one Thanksgiving weekend, refusing food and water. After a weekend in a very fine clinic with an intensive care unit, I got the news that she had cancer on her heart and there was no way to treat both that and the kidney disease. I brought her home for a couple of days filled with everything and everyone she loved, and then took her for her last shots and held her as we said goodbye. Despite everything that ailed my sweet girl, she was always a very happy, energetic dog. She was also relatively healthy, though she had to be watched (and sometimes treated) for urinary tract infections.

Butters has a lot to live for and I'd bet on at least that 5 years, given the loving care that you provide for him.

Happy Holidays!
Lucy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So happy that Butters is home and doing so much better. He is our Christmas miracle on the forum. Give him a big kiss from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Butters and you!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such great news that Butters is home!!! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas together. I am looking forward to watching our Christmas miracle boy grow up. As far as his kidney issue...I had a friend who had a golden live with one kidney for 11 years (it was removed on accident when she was spayed as a puppy). Butters is already a miracle so I think things will be fine for him. Lots of luck and love coming your way!!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My Tazz had stage 1 kidney disease from Bloat. He was age 3 when this happened. His BUN and creat stayed elevated his entire life. His kidney status never affected his life. He died at age 8 from Hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations on a brave battle won Butters! Ive been following this thread and hoping for the best. 
Hope you all have a very merry christmas and a very happy new year x


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to Butters and his family. Love from Abbie and Saffy. xxx


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Butters!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas Butters! And to your mom and dad!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all and butters! So glad to see he made it home! As far as his kidney disease it depends on the dog.. sometimes with time it may get better or may get worse. I'm sure they will continue to monitor that with bloodwork. Just keep him eating and drinking and you shouldn't have any problems with it for a long time. Here's to hoping many more healthy happy years!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Liver--try milk thistle.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

How's the little hero?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on Butters!!! How's that little miracle doing?


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am interested in how Butters is doing also. Prayers go out to all of you. Pat


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope everything is ok..


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been checking in and wondering, too, how our Butters is doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butters*

I pm'd Butters owner to ask if the puppy is doing o.k.-Praying he is!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Me too..I don't like the silence in the thread..Hoping he's doing ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bell*

Bell

I agree-the silence is scaring me. Praying Butters is o.k.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Weren't they getting married in the very near future? Hopefully they are just really busy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also wondering how Butters is doing. I hope everything is ok. I try to believe in the saying...no news is good news...but it is hard waiting!!:crossfing


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I pm'd Butters owner to ask if the puppy is doing o.k.-Praying he is!!


Did you get any response to your PM?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

I DID NOT get any response. Hoping the other poster saying maybe they got married is correct. Praying he is o.k.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Butters is doing well. Has put on more than 2 kg which is good. He is going in for more blood tests in about a week for a check up.

But yeah busy time right now with buying a house and getting married and work so haven't had a chance to update, sorry about that guys. But yeah all is well


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

ALLRIGHT!Butters, :You_Rock_  Everyone will be so happy!Thank you for the great update and good luck with everything!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank goodness for a good update! Go Butters!!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a question. We were told by a few people that breeders will refund the purchase price of a pup if they have a medical issue within the first 12 months. So we checked our contract which said that a health problem that is a direct result of a hereditary defect which is recognised in the golden retriever breed during the first 12 months of its life, the the breeder will refund the purchase price.

So we contacted the breeder because we paid $1250 and we still have $1000 owing in vet bills so that money would be really useful. 

The breeder said no to the refund because she asked some vets in the USA and they said that it is not heritable.

This was my reply: The issue I see with your point is that whether congenital or hereditary, butters had the liver defect before u sold him to us. Refunds are usually given when the problem precludes sale. When it comes to hereditary issues peoples opinions about it don't tell u much because u can't prove it was or wasn't. The mother or father may have a recessive gene which will not affect the parent but may affect the pup. So diagnosing the issue as heritable or not is not as easy as asking a vet or breeder what their opinion is. In fact liver shunts are recognised as heritable disorders in many dog breeds particularly yorkies. How can u say the liver shunt isn't a hereditary defect when it has been recognized as a hereditary defect previously? This shunt was not acquired and was present before birth. You sold us butters with a liver shunt. If you think the right thing to do in this case is to refuse a refund then that is up to you. However I will not be happy with this decision. Please cite the studies that report that liver shunts are not common in the golden retriever. The particular shunt areteriovenous fistula is reported in 5 scientific journal articles. 4 out of 5 journal articles involved golden retrievers with the dfect. So that's 80% of cases. Yes it doesn't happen often but when it does it is the golden retriever that is predominantly affected. But whatever the case the fact is u sold us a puppy with a defective liver at the time of sale.

What do all of you think? I'm not trying to be greedy here, I think spending $8500 on a puppy shows that I don't put money as my priority. I just think that a refund of the purchase price is the right thing to do in this case. Plus it would help a lot to pay the rest of his vet bill.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Timo86 said:


> Butters is doing well. Has put on more than 2 kg which is good. He is going in for more blood tests in about a week for a check up.
> 
> But yeah busy time right now with buying a house and getting married and work so haven't had a chance to update, sorry about that guys. But yeah all is well


Tim
So glad that BUTTERS is doing well and please keep us posted as we all worry!!
Even a line or two will help!
In response to your legal question, I think you would have to consult an attorney.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it is a matter of ethics here more than the contract. I do not believe breeder contracts are worth much in court. Yes, the breeder unknowingly sold you a defective puppy ( whether it be congenital or hereditary ). 

If I were in the breeder's shoes, I would be so happy that the person who bought my puppy put that money into saving him. I would try to at least pay back half of the purchase price - but also understand that a reputable breeder does not make money on her puppies, so coming up with that money to refund back to you might take a while or may be a hardship to her.

I am so glad Butters is doing so well. He is a miracle puppy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Timo86 said:


> I have a question. We were told by a few people that breeders will refund the purchase price of a pup if they have a medical issue within the first 12 months. So we checked our contract which said that a health problem that is a direct result of a hereditary defect which is recognised in the golden retriever breed during the first 12 months of its life, the the breeder will refund the purchase price.
> 
> So we contacted the breeder because we paid $1250 and we still have $1000 owing in vet bills so that money would be really useful.
> 
> ...


You have a valid point that she sold you a puppy with a defect, in my opinion she should refund the purchase price. I also think you are accurate in your assessment that the shunt is or can be heritable and falls under her own contract refund clause. 

I would continue the discussion with her about a refund. You may be able to convince her, the worst that would happen is she still refuses.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, I know the breeder was recently in hospital for cancer treatment and I'm unsure if the real reason behind her refusing the refund is due to her not having the money. I did send her another message saying that I would be happy to retract my request for a refund if that were the case. However if she just didn't want to pay because of a grey area in a contract then that's just not right.

It may take a while to hear back from her.


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

By the way I'll take a new vid of butters soon and post it up for you all. He is doing much better, really getting back into his naughty puppy habbits that he hasn't done for a long time. Apparantly he has decided now that all food is his food. Even after he has a huge plate of chicken he will bark at us while we eat. lol so his got his old puppy energy back, but it's so hard to punish him now when he does something naughty lol.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with the person who said it was ethics more than contract... 
your contract only talks about heritable issues and she is right that the shunt is not a heritable issue in golden retrievers... it is in other breeds and there is a belief that there may be a heritable component in other breeds but nobody is clear about that.... the breeders point is that there is nothing that she could have done to know that this would happen and that it is a freak thing... she is probably right.... 

that having been said.... 

I disagree with her and I would have given you all of your money back. When we found out Bing had the shunt we offered to refund her money and let her keep bing and use the money toward his surgery but she no longer wanted bing... so we took him back and refunded her money. 

This is why it is so important to read the contract.... and clear these things up prior to taking the pup although admittedly how do you plan for everything? 

I doubt you have recourse here but I do hope that you get hte money to go toward the medical bills. I do think that most responsible breeders would give you your money back and thank you for taking such great care of their puppy. 

s


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad your puppy is bouncing back. I can't wait to see the video...Be sure not to let up on his discipline and manners just because he's been sick! 

IMO you should get some of the money back, but it is a difficult situation. I agree you should pursue getting the money back. Both sides may need the money (she's sick; you're getting married!), but perhaps you can get a bit or more of it back. You sound like a really nice and reasonable guy. 

Good luck with everything! Be sure to post a couple wedding pics (or videos). We like to see those as well as the dog pictures...

(Is Butters going to be your ring bearer? LOL  )


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for all you've done for Butters. Give him a huge gentle hug from Abbie and Saffy. xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*tIM*

Tim

Would love to see the video of Butters!!


----------



## Timo86 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll do a vid over the next week, so much happening at once lol it's a bit crazy here. And yes I wanted butters as our ring bearer but my fiance said no due to the fact that he would be running around like crazy all the time jumping up on people lol


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very glad to see Butters is doing well. He is such an amazing boy!! I am suprised the breeder didn't offer you at least some money back. Maybe she will. Can't wait to see video of Butters!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Keeping you and Butters in my thoughts and prayers. So sorry he is so ll. Wishing you all the best that they out what is wrong.


----------

